# Pistou



## Claire (Jul 10, 2012)

Was talking to a friend who is visiting her mother  (the friend is the daughter of a friend who is elderly and blind, the daughter lives in France and visits twice a year for a couple or three weeks).  She always, and I do mean always, brings me delicacies from France, usually pate which she knows is one of my weaknesses.  

For some reason she and the care-giver were discussing pistou.  I always think of it in connection to pesto.  I'm going to give them some frozen which I just made a couple of days ago.  I think to turn it into the soup all they need is stock.  I can look it up, but given that right now is the height of the basil season, anyone have a recipe for this soup they want to share?


----------



## Alix (Jul 10, 2012)

Claire, what exactly are you giving them frozen? Pesto? I don't think there are any pine nuts in pistou. I'm going to check my cookbook for you. Madame Benoit will know!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 10, 2012)

You are correct, Alix, pistou does not have pine nuts in it - that is the basic difference between the two.  If they are French, they will not probably like the pesto version.  It is so easy to make from scratch as long as you have a good quantity of fresh basil!


----------



## Claire (Jul 11, 2012)

This friend lives in France, but is all-American Midwestern gal.  She will not be upset by getting pesto (I make mine with pistachio nuts)!  I'm just wondering about the soup angle.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 11, 2012)

I did a search on the Internet. Laura Calder uses pesto in hers...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 11, 2012)

*Claire: Traditional Classic Pistou Of Provençe*

Buonasera,

The following recipe for Pistou is one of many classic dishes of Provençe:

www.ezinearticles.com 

Please note: Pistou is made in 2 parts, a thick vegetable concasse and a soup part. The main ingredients are: courgette or zucchini, haricot white beans ( Northern white beans or Navy white beans can be good sub ) and several other vegetables and Gruyère or French Cheese.

Pesto al Genovese di Liguria:  This traditional  thick sauce is made of: Extra virgin olive oil, fresh Genovese basil, pinenuts and garlic ... 

There is little similarity between these two classic traditional dishes.

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Margie,
I tried your link and it took me to a general page - I tried searching for the recipe and got 0 results.

I find this interesting (in a positive way).  At culinary school I was taught in the classic French way and had a Parisian Chef Instructor.  He taught us that the only difference between Pistou and Pesto is that Pesto has pine nuts and Pistou has more garlic.

I did a little checking and have found references to both the Pistou you mention than the way I was taught.

I would love to try the one you have given!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, I just did some more research and came up with this:

Pistou - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This mentions both Pistou and Soupe au Pistou.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 11, 2012)

Buonasera Laurie,

I had put in Google.com:  Traditional Provençe Pistou Recipe 

www.ezinearticles.com  ( this came up ) 

There was another which came up too:  www.frenchprovincialdishes.com 

Thanks for the note too, and have a lovely evening.

Sempre, Ciao.
Margaux


----------



## Alix (Jul 11, 2012)

Neither of those links works for me Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

*Traditional Provençe Pistou Recipe Links in English*

Buon Giorno Laurie & Alix, 

Sorry you seem to be having difficulties with the websites I have recommended. Let us try this again, as I have no problems in English with these three:

1) www.ezinarticles.com/foodanddrink

2) www.culturekiosque.com/recipes-provence ( do not make the Ç )

3) www.davidlebovitz.com/soupeaupistoufrench 

Please confirm that you both have been able to find the recipes I had found. 

Kind Regards.
Have Nice Day, 
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## Alix (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope, here's a screenshot of what I get.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

Buonasera Alix,

I have no problem on my end, and my question is: Have you tried all 3 websites ?  

My next suggestion is: take a look at David Lebovitz´s website ... He has numerous French recipes he specialises in. Many D.C. members are familiar with David´s website.

Otherwise:  Put the following words in GOOGLE.COM and see what comes up:

Traditional Provençe Pistou Recipe 

Perhaps, the problem,  has to do with your computer security ... 

I hope that this finds you closer to the goal.

I am leaving for Puglia, Italia at 7am Friday morning otherwise, I would just post the recipe, however, I just cannot time wise until next week. 

Kind regards, Ciao. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2012)

Research reveals two things clearly.  1. Pistou is a thick sauce/paste similar to pesto but without pine nuts.  2. There is a traditional Provence recipe for a soup that uses pistou as an ingredient.


----------



## Alix (Jul 12, 2012)

I can find lots of recipes for pistou. I'm more interested in what you're coming up with and why not one of the links you post gives me anything. I can get to David Lebovitz site, but the link you post give me the picture below. I doubt its me since I'm not the only one who can't view your links. Are you going to the link directly to c&p it or are you posting it from your search. Sometimes if you try to post a search link it will end up broken. Enjoy Puglia and I look forward to seeing your recipe.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

Alix,

I am truly not a computer expert, and just have learnt after 4 hours to post a photo ... So, please; this is not my fault. I had not encountered these problems. 

I shall post a Pistou of my maternal side of family who prepared it quite often, as it is quite a rural pastoral recipe of the French ( my maternal Grandmom was French, and my Mom is French Swiss) ... However, when I arrive in Puglia after the wkend. 

Have a nice wkend.
I understand your source of frustration, however, this is beyond my control.

If you are interested, I would also look at:

www.foodandwine.com 
www.bonappetit.com 

Monday or Tuesday at latest, I shall post the recipe in 2 parts; the pistou and the broth. I shall PM to let you know ... I shall see if I have a photo as well.

Have nice wkend.

Summer Plans ?

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 12, 2012)

Margie,
I think what is happening is that the links are "cached" (saved) on your computer.  Are they by any chance on sites that you subscribe to?  I believe that is why I only get the home page on one.

The links you just posted in for food and wine and bon appetit are also just the main pages, not direct links.  But this is okay, we can do searches from there if we want.

Anyway, as others have said, that isn't so much the point.  I think more so is what Andy said and I did earlier.  You are referring to Soupe au Pistou (often referred to by the short form "Pistou", which is topped with Pistou, the thick sauce.

Hope that helps! 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Alix (Jul 12, 2012)

Margi, I'm NOT frustrated, nor am I placing blame. I'm trying to solve a problem and help out. Please don't stress about getting the recipe out there. I'm interested, but its far too hot to contemplate soup here. As I said, I can find many recipes myself as I am quite adept with my computer. My interest is in your families recipe, not in the links you post.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 12, 2012)

Claire said:


> This friend lives in France, but is all-American Midwestern gal. She will not be upset by getting pesto (I make mine with pistachio nuts)! I'm just wondering about the soup angle.


 
How are you packaging/shipping to France?  Fresh (basil, etc) is always best imo.  Pesto is similar to pistou, but no pine nuts or cheese; although there are updated recipes including tomatoes & grated hard cheese.  Pesto can be made with many fresh herbs (and sun-dried tomatoes, if desired), and has a multitude of uses (added to soup/stew, as a sauce for salmon, over pasta, etc.).

I'm sure she would be delighted with either.  Very thoughtful of you, Claire.

Here are some ideas for the pistou & the soup:

*Soup Au Pistou:*

Provencal Vegetable Soup: Soupe au Pistou Recipe : : Recipes : Food Network


*Sautéed Atlantic Salmon - Basil Pistou Broth, Zucchini Puree, Confit Cherry Tomatoes:*

Sautéed Atlantic Salmon - Basil Pistou Broth, Zucchini Puree, Confit Cherry Tomatoes | Yelp


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

*Grandmom Margot´s Provençal Pistou*

 Grandmom Margot´s  Provençal Pistou 

 1 large garlic clove crushed in mortar with pestle
 40 grams = 1 cup fresh sweet basil minced
 1 tomato: deseeded, peeled and chopped finely
 salt to taste 60 ml. Extra virgin olive oil
 45 grams of grated aged Gruyère or French Emmenthal 

 Place the basil, garlic, tomato, salt and cheese in a Food Processor or Blender, and combine well. 

 Add the Evoo ( extra virgin olive oil very gradually ) and pulse with each drizzle.

 This shall be a coarse thick Pesto called Pistou in Provençe, France. 

 The Soupe, which is soup in English, is the root word of Supper. 

 The Soupe au Pistou vegetable broth recipe shall follow on a separate reply page.

 *** Since Margot had passed on before I was born in 1962, restaurants have been using Reggiano Parmesano for the Pistou, however, my maternal Grandmom used aged French Cheese which she was able to get from Quebec & Montreal. 

 Ciao. 
 Have nice evening.
 Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

*Grandmom Margot´s Soupe au Pistou Broth*

  This vegetable stock, turned into a thick luscious vegetable soup, hails from the French province of Provençe. 

Since, Grandmom Margot, my maternal Grandmom died just before I was born in 1962, my Mom, followed in her footsteps and prepared this dish. 

As promised, here is the family Recipe ... 

grandmom Margot´s  Soupe au Pistou vegetable broth

 3 quarts of salted water

 300 grams = 2 cups White northern navy small type beans ( soak overnight in salted water in stockpot )

 2 bay leaves
 2 zucchini diced
 2 carrots diced
 6 garlic cloves minced
 4 leeks chopped finely
 300 grams = 3/4 pounds very ripe red tomatoes seeded, peeled and chopped finely
 1 turnip chopped finely
 1 Head of Chard or Curly Cabbage cut into wedges of 4 quarters
 Provençal Herbs: basil, oregano, rosemary, thyme and parsley chopped extra finely
 sea salt - 1 tablespoon
 1 bunch or 1/4 pound French style thin green string beans 
 Vermicelli Or Orzo ( optional ) 

 1. soak beans overnight 
 2. wash, chop or dice or mince all the vegetables to prepare the stock and cook on slow flame simmer no less than 2 hours 
 3. rinse beans and place in a different pot filled with boiling salted water
 4. cook beans 1 hour until tender
 5. strain the beans and add to the vegetable stock 
 6. simmer the stock and it shall begin to thicken

 *** serve with crusty whole meal bread and a scoop of the Pistou in the reply thread above this one ... 

 Ciao. Have nice evening. 
 Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

Buonasera Laurie, 

Thanks for your assistance ... Yes, I do subscribe to Bon Appetit and Food & Wine Online Magazines however, I had no problems whatsoever opening the websites I recommended. I looked at several Pistou and Soupe au Pistou recipes yesterday. Most just vary with the vegetables used. 

I posted my Grandmom Margot´s recipes. Hope that you and Alix like them. 

David Lebovitz is a personal friend of a Chef I know and I like his French Recipes and when in Paris we always go to his Restaurants as his recipes are traditional and quite innovative as well and his Pistou is very similar to my Mom´s and Maternal Grandmom´s as well as his soupe. Just a variation on the veggies.  

My mom put orzo or vermicello in her´s for dad, as he was Italian.

Kindest.
Margaux.


----------



## Alix (Jul 12, 2012)

Margi, thanks for the recipes! They look lovely. I've c&p for a cooler day. 

What Laurie is trying to explain is that because you subscribe and we don't, you will be able to open a link with no trouble and we will not be able to do so. Usually you will be able to open any link you post, but others may not be able to access the same info unless they too subscribe to the site. Make sense? 

One quick question, does the size of pasta matter? I typically have acini de pepe in the cupboard for italian wedding soup. Can I use that instead of orzo?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

*Alix: Small Optional Pasta For The Soupe Au Pistou*

 I believe almost all small pasta shapes would work lovely ... 

Thanks for the explaining the linking end of things to me ... Appreciate.

I had been unaware of non subscribers not being able to obtain information, verses subscribers.

Thanks and enjoy the recipes. It is quite a thick hearty and warming vegetable soup ... and the Pistou provides a lovely presentation.

Italian Bread Soup is a similar rural Pastoral recipe except, without short pasta. It is prepared with the end of a Reggiano Parmesano or Pecorino cheese rind to make the broth. My paternal Grandmom Margherite floated tortellini on the top ... Nice too ... 

I believe I once posted it in Ethnic or Soup Section.

If you like Pesto al Genovese di Liguria with trenette, or fettuccini, I make a wicked Pesto and it is posted in the Pasta Section. 

We learn something new everyday. 

Ciao. 
Have a great wkend.
Margaux.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 12, 2012)

Alix said:


> Nope, here's a screenshot of what I get.


 
The first link took me to web md infectious diseases. lol

Gotta love computers.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 12, 2012)

''I think to turn it into the soup all they need is stock.''

I think, what is usually done, is a spoonful of it is added to soup. You keep it in the fridge, and then just take it out when you make soup to add a spoonful. It is a bit like sauce, but for soup. 

Or, to make a nice presentation, you could do something like putting a portion of the pistou in a small dish for each person, or leave a bigger dish of it on the table, and people can add it to their soup themselves. 

Mel


----------

